# Fitment Help?



## Cody_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi guys, new to the forum and new to modifications. Could really use some help/suggestions.

Ive been looking into putting some Corvette Sawblade Wheels on my Cruze (2011 LS Automatic) and I have a few fitment questions. Ive done a lot of research but am reaching out for help. My questions are as follows:

1. Has anyone tried staggered wheels? 17x8.5 Front 17x9.5 in the back? 

2. Does anyone know the stock Offset? (Currently base Wheel/Tire & Hubcaps on my Cruze now) 

3. After Wheels/Adapters, will I even have enough room? 
Sawblade rims will require adapters, and the wheels run a +56 Offset, I'm not as worried about the front as I am the Rear, 9.5 Wide is a lot to ask for, as well as the Adapter. Best Case scenario adapters are another +26 to +38

I plan to have fenders rolled and pulled as well as running low profile tires, but I'm extremely nervous about the Rear being too wide. 

Any help and suggestions would be great. Thank you


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool idea. Definitely a project. 

One thing though: when staggering wheel sizes, the larger wheels always go on those that are powered. Therefore, on a Cruze they would go on the front. As opposed to a corvette where they go on the rear.


----------



## Cody_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Cool idea. Definitely a project.
> 
> One thing though: when staggering wheel sizes, the larger wheels always go on those that are powered. Therefore, on a Cruze they would go on the front. As opposed to a corvette where they go on the rear.


Thanks a ton man!


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Not even sure how it'd look at all. I know that a typical wheel in the aftermarket has between 35-40 backspace depending on width and manufacturer. I wouldn't stagger them forward, but leave them the same. For appearance purposes you could stagger them back as planned, bug the rear won't be as much concern as its a single movement axle as apposed to the front that go up and down as well as turning the car. If your pulling fenders, your fitment will widen some as well. 

I do believe that deep in the caverns of this forum, someone ran a 10" rear and nine inch front at one point, however, if you plan anything where handling is important, you'll add a ton of understeer this way. 


What look are you going for anyway? Looked up saw blade wheels and just cannot see them on a Cruze....


----------



## Cody_ (Jan 5, 2016)

170-3tree said:


> Not even sure how it'd look at all. I know that a typical wheel in the aftermarket has between 35-40 backspace depending on width and manufacturer. I wouldn't stagger them forward, but leave them the same. For appearance purposes you could stagger them back as planned, bug the rear won't be as much concern as its a single movement axle as apposed to the front that go up and down as well as turning the car. If your pulling fenders, your fitment will widen some as well.
> 
> I do believe that deep in the caverns of this forum, someone ran a 10" rear and nine inch front at one point, however, if you plan anything where handling is important, you'll add a ton of understeer this way.
> 
> ...


 Ive seen this combination done before (Cruze & Sawblades) and I fell in love with it. I have herd of someone staggering them forward, but I'm not comfortable with that. I plan to have 9.5s in the back. 
This is my daily driver and I don't plan anything as far as aggressive handling or performance is concerned. Just focused on style as far as the look goes, I plan to upgrade suspension and have fenders pulled just slightly, 1inch at the most. Im trying for a simple Stanced/Tucked look.

I just landed the wheels from eBay, so ill be keeping the forum Updated.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Someone has probably messed with fender work somewhere here. They might be able to help you a ton more than most of us. I'd imagine it's a matter of getting the setup installed and trial and error till its all functional though.


Edit. Did find some pictures. It's interesting for sure, not my cup of tea though. I'm curious to see the final outcome on yours though. Gotta respect someone changing up the standard for sure.


----------



## StylinPro (Jan 7, 2016)

I love the look of staggered, however having to buy two different tire sizes keeps me from doing, and just liking how they look. Just my opinion, but a FWD should not be staggered since 170-3tree is correct in the engineering portion of his comment. But, it's your car, and your problems, lol....Good luck sir!


----------

